# Water-based wax



## JorgeGNC

Since meeting forum, back in 2011, I did not stop reading. I left for a while but here I am again, this time as a user.

It started in 2011 with my first experiences, trying to add to a commercial carnauba wax. The results were a beautiful worthless rocks, but I managed to experience some usable solvent-based wax.

Today, I chose to use as water base, creating an emulsion with carnauba, beeswax and some oils.

My big question is: why the vast majority prefer to use solvent? The water-based waxes never heal? In my experience though it takes time to cure (20 minutes or more), I achieved good results. I am currently testing three recipes checking how long they last, after almost one month still have repellency and gloss.


Disculmpen my English, I am using a translator.


----------



## JorgeGNC

I leave some photos of the results before, during and after.














































I have other photos of the hood of the car, but I'm not sure if I could remove either the 3m wax as before. Since I spent detergent, alcohol, to clean windows!and still he had repellency. Therefore I am not sure that the results are real.

Disculmpen my English, I am using a translator.


----------



## A&J

That looks promising. Good job


----------



## adjones

Having water in there requires more chemical skill as you need emulsifiers. Moreover, the correct emulsifiers are harder to source in small quantities. The main reason for replacing solvents will be for regulatory or cost reasons. The home brew amateurs (and most of those who sell home brews) seem to know nothing about regs and are selling at absurd prices, so cost is of limited importance. 

As a for instance, if you were selling in california, you would almost be forced to have water based products.


----------

